#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > درخواست: درایور مادربرد gigabyte h81m-s2pv

## maryam_sh

سلام ویندوز xp روی سیستم نصب کردم نیاز به درایور های سخت افزاری مربوط به ویندوز xp رو میخوام مادربرد مدل gigabyte h81 هست.درضمن سی دی مادربرد دارم ولی ویندوز xp ساپورت نمیکنه.بعضی از داریورها رو  نصب کردم ولی داریور های audio device و vga نتونستم پیدا کنم اگه همکاران محبت بفرمایند درایور های این نوع ماردبرد مربوط به ویندوز xp در اختیار بنده بذارن ممنون میشم.تشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## enzomartini

*لطفا عنوان رو ویرایش کنید و مدل دقیق مادربرد رو بنویسید 

نوشتن مدل چیپست کافی نمیباشد.
*

----------

*A.R.T*,*cybernova*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## maryam_sh

> *لطفا عنوان رو ویرایش کنید و مدل دقیق مادربرد رو بنویسید 
> 
> نوشتن مدل چیپست کافی نمیباشد.
> *


مشکلی در عنوان نمیبینم که بخوام ویرایش کنم.gigabyte h81m-h
درضمن سری های h81 از نظر درایورهای سخت افزاری فرقی نمیکنند

----------


## A.R.T

> مشکلی در عنوان نمیبینم که بخوام ویرایش کنم.gigabyte h81m-h
> درضمن سری های h از نظر درایورهای سخت افزاری فرقی نمیکنند


همکار بزرگوارم
اتفاقا عنوان شما ایراد داشت که اصلاح شد
لطفا مدل را همیشه در عنوان بطور کامل و واضح قید کنید
با تشکر

----------

*cybernova*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## maryam_sh

> همکار بزرگوارم
> اتفاقا عنوان شما ایراد داشت که اصلاح شد
> لطفا مدل را همیشه در عنوان بطور کامل و واضح قید کنید
> با تشکر


ممنون

----------


## enzomartini

*دوست عزیز لطفا device id قطعاتی که نمیشناسه رو بنویس ....

و اینکه x64 یا x86
*

----------

*cybernova*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## AMD

Chipset
VGA
ME Driver
این و usb3
USB 3.0

----------

*cybernova*,*enzomartini*,*maryam_sh*,*msm_n86*,*Yek.Doost*,*غفور*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
مکمل زیررو نصب کن 
Microsoft .NET Framework 3 برای وین Xp
سپس فول درایور رو بذار 
همه رو برات نصب میکنه
فک کنم فقط تو USB 3 یکم اذیتت بکنه 
و گرنه ما بقی رو برات نصب میکنه

----------

*AMD*,*hanirayan*,*maryam_sh*,*غفور*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## غفور

با سلام و احترام خدمت همکار گرامی
شما فقط یک فول درایور مثل pack sulotion نسخه آخر که به صورت ایمیج میباشد دانلود کنید و اقدام به نصب کنید./.
در ضمن بنده این جور ویندوز xpro  ترجیحا 2011 خوبه ،استفاده میکنم چون وبیشتر اوقات فقط مشکل گرافیک پیدا میکنم که خوشبختانه درایورش گرافیک xp را ساپورت میکنه

----------

*maryam_sh*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## AMD

با درایور پک هم مشکل حل نمیشه . این مورد رو قبلا تست کردم . این درایورها رو هم با سرچ و امتحان پیدا کردم . چون اکثر شرکت های بردسازی درایورهای xp  رو برای مادربردهای این سری منتشر نکردند .

----------

*cybernova*,*maryam_sh*,*msm_n86*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## مهدی امجدی

> با درایور پک هم مشکل حل نمیشه . این مورد رو قبلا تست کردم . این درایورها رو هم با سرچ و امتحان پیدا کردم . چون اکثر شرکت های بردسازی درایورهای xp  رو برای مادربردهای این سری منتشر نکردند .


با درود
همکار گرامی ، شما کاملا درست میفرمایید . بر فرض اگر بعضی از درایورها هم نصب شوند آن راندمان کاری اصلی را ندارد . همکاران باید توجه کنند اگر مشتری سیستمی میخواهد که با xp کار کند همکاران باید مادربردی را انتخاب کنند که قبلا درایور آن ساخته و منتشر شده است تا مشتری بتواند از سخت افزار های موجود بر روی سیستم کمال استفاده را ببرد
موفق باشید

----------

*A.R.T*,*AMD*,*cybernova*,*enzomartini*,*hanirayan*,*maryam_sh*,*غفور*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## maryam_sh

با عرض سلام دوباره خدمت همکاران و دوستان بزرگوار.عذرخواهی میکنم بابت اشتباهی که در مدل مادربرد شده.بنده درایورهای سخت افزاری مادربرد مدل gigabyte h81m-s 2pv واسه سیستم عامل ویندوز xp رو میخوام.اگه همکاران محبت بفرمایند درایورهای سخت افزاری این مدل مادربرد که ذکر کردم واسه ویندوز xp در اختیار بنده بذارن ممنون میشم.تشکر
همکاران و دوستان گرامی،بنده توی سایت گیگابایت نگاه کردم واسه این نوع مدل مادربرد درایورهای ویندوز xp نداره باید چکار کنم؟

----------


## AMD

دوست عزیز اون درایورها بهش میخوره .بقیه درایورها هم صفحه قبل گذاشتم .
صدا
شبکه

----------

*cybernova*,*hanirayan*,*maryam_sh*,*msm_n86*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## غفور

با سلام مجدد
این لینک رو نگاهی بندازین واسه ویندوز اکس پی درایوری نبود ولی یه چیزایی گیرم اومد:
http://driveridentifier.com/scan/des....M.%29+drivers
اینم فک کنم بنا به توضیحات خودشون باید ساپورت کنه :جهت اطمینان شما ابتدا فقط یکی را دانلود و اقدام به نصب و در صورت جواب بقیه را دان و نصب نمایید./.نتیجه رو اعلام کنین
http://www.driverscape.com/manufactu.../h81-d3/107309

----------

*cybernova*,*maryam_sh*,*سفیر امید*

----------


## maryam_sh

> دوست عزیز اون درایورها بهش میخوره .



آقا AMD.POWER خودتون این درایورها روی مادربرد gigabyte h81m-s2pv تست کردین جواب میده یا نه مشکل حل میشه؟آخه خود سایت گیگابایت هم واسه ویندوز xp درایور این نوع مادربرد نذاشته

----------


## cybernova

> آقا AMD.POWER خودتون این درایورها روی مادربرد gigabyte h81m-s2pv تست کردین جواب میده یا نه مشکل حل میشه؟آخه خود سایت گیگابایت هم واسه ویندوز xp درایور این نوع مادربرد نذاشته


همکار گرامی
راهکارهایی پیشنهاد شده و یا لینک های دانلود گذاشته شده توسط همکاران و اساتید ،حالت همفکری و پیشنهادی دارند تا شما با امتحان کردن همه راهها ،بهترین راه رو انتخاب کنید و اینکه دوستان حتما این درایورها رو روی این مدل مادربرد نصب کرده و جواب گرفته اند ،جزء احتمالات ضعیف هست و خود شما باید پس از دانلود درایورها این موضوع رو تست کرده و اعلام نتیجه کنید.
موفق باشید .

----------

*A.R.T*,*AMD*,*enzomartini*,*hanirayan*,*غفور*

----------


## AMD

> آقا AMD.POWER خودتون این درایورها روی مادربرد gigabyte h81m-s2pv تست کردین جواب میده یا نه مشکل حل میشه؟آخه خود سایت گیگابایت هم واسه ویندوز xp درایور این نوع مادربرد نذاشته


بله . جواب میده . فقط با ایستادن و منتظر شدن سایت گیگابایت درایور برای این مادربرد نمیگذاره . شما باید قدم به قدم کار رو پیش ببرید .من  قبلا با همین درایورها که به شخصی دادم . تونست سیستم های یک آموزشگاه که با این برد بسته شده بود رو درایورهاشو نصب کند

----------

*cybernova*,*maryam_sh*,*msm_n86*,*غفور*

----------


## maryam_sh

> همکار گرامی
> راهکارهایی پیشنهاد شده و یا لینک های دانلود گذاشته شده توسط همکاران و اساتید ،حالت همفکری و پیشنهادی دارند تا شما با امتحان کردن همه راهها ،بهترین راه رو انتخاب کنید و اینکه دوستان حتما این درایورها رو روی این مدل مادربرد نصب کرده و جواب گرفته اند ،جزء احتمالات ضعیف هست و خود شما باید پس از دانلود درایورها این موضوع رو تست کرده و اعلام نتیجه کنید.
> موفق باشید .


 سیستم مشتری که موش آزمایشگاهی نیست بنده بخوام هر درایور یا هر برنامه ای رو روش نصب کنم.درضمن اگه توجه کرده باشید بعضی مواقع با نصب اشتباه یک درایور سخت افزاری صفحه آبی معروف به صفحه مرگ ظاهر میشه.الان آقا AMD.POWER خیال بنده رو راحت کردن و با اطمینان بیشتری اقدام به نصب میکنم.

----------


## maryam_sh

از جناب AMD.POWER تشکر و قدردانی میکنم که بنده رو راهنمایی کردن و داریورهای لازم رو در اختیار بنده گذاشتن.بعد از نصب درایورها نتیجه رو اعلام میکنم.

----------

*AMD*

----------


## AMD

درایورهای چیپست اینتل برای تمام مادربردها یکی هست .
درایور شبکه و ساند هم استاندارد realtek  هست .
مشکلی از ناسازگاری درایورها نیست .

----------

*maryam_sh*,*msm_n86*

----------


## maryam_sh

تشکر میکنم از جناب AMD.POWER. درایورهایی که در اختیار بنده گذاشتین مشکل بنده رو حل کرد ممنون

----------

*AMD*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

> تشکر میکنم از جناب AMD.POWER. درایورهایی که در اختیار بنده گذاشتین مشکل بنده رو حل کرد ممنون


خواهش میکنم . خوشحالم مشکلتون حل شد .

----------

*maryam_sh*,*msm_n86*

----------


## علی 110sh

بااستفاده ازسی دی اتو درایو 14 میتونی تمام مشکلاتت نصبت به این مادربرد حل کنی امتحان کن وجوابش بده فدات

----------


## AMD

> بااستفاده ازسی دی اتو درایو 14 میتونی تمام مشکلاتت نصبت به این مادربرد حل کنی امتحان کن وجوابش بده فدات


مشکلشون حل شده . درایور پک هم مشکلاتی ممکنه ایجاد کنه .

----------

*maryam_sh*

----------


## maryam_sh

با سلام
بنده هم با نظر جناب AMD.POWER موافق هستم.درضمن  اون درایورهای سخت افزاری که جناب ADM.POWER زحمت کشیدن در اختیارم گذاشتن مشکل بنده حل شد. جناب *علی 110sh*  از زمان آغاز این تاپیک خیلی وقت هست گذشته

----------


## maryam_sh

> دوست عزیز اون درایورها بهش میخوره .بقیه درایورها هم صفحه قبل گذاشتم .
> صدا
> شبکه


با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما
نیاز فوری به این دو درایور دارم جهت ویندوز xp

----------

